# peoples court wed.



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

the horse owner was a dingbat . she was very knowledgeable supposedly and didn't notice her horses were starving until she went to a show and her friends told her for horses were thin. and she wouldn't quit talking and let the judge talk that's the biggest no no .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Darn I missed it! Did the trainer loose?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Taffy Clayton said:


> Darn I missed it! Did the trainer loose?


No they won because the lady didn't document anything and kept her horse there even though she saw it weekly. It was actually a boarding stable at 425.00-550.00 a month board.


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

*Wasn't a trainer...*

It was just a barn owner.

The owner claims the horses were being starved and that she didn't notice they were losing weight until she went to a show and people questioned her. She had also boarded her horses at another barn that was supposedly abusing all the horses except hers.

The horses were VERY skinny I don't see how anyone could not notice that.. If my horse was starved he would be moved ASAP not left there to be starved more..

I think it's as much her fault for leaving her animal there as it is the barn owners fault for not making sure his employees were taking care of the horses.

He(barn owner) also claimed his horse may have been murdered by another person with a grudge....
Scary!


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

Taffy Clayton said:


> Darn I missed it! Did the trainer loose?


You can watch it here. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RV1kTFpVhyc


----------

